# Fisch raten



## schrope (11. Sep. 2008)

Hallo Teichgemeinde!

Gestern hab ich das Übergangsbecken für meine Fischis einmal grundgereinigt und alle Fische fotografiert und die Jungfische herausgefischt.

Nun, nachdem ich kein Fischkenner bin und ich alle meine Fischis geschenkt bekommen hab wäre es trotzdem schön zu wissen was da so in meinem zukünftigen Teich herumschwimmen wird.

Also, vielleicht weiß ja der eine oder andere welche Arten und Zuchtformen das sind:

Foto  Foto  Foto 
Foto  Foto  Foto  
Foto  Foto  Foto 

So und zum schluss noch mein Nachwuchs:

Foto 

Will jemand ein paar davon haben??? :beeten 
Geb alle ab, bis auf die 3 größten, die sind schon weg...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Sep. 2008)

*AW: Fisch raten*

Hi Peter,

die Namen div. Koi-Sorten sagen mir nix, da kann ich nicht weiterhelfen (die Koi werden aber sicherlich eh keiner bestimmten Zuchtform zugehörig sein, sind eher Koimischmasch - beim mittleren sind eindeutig die Gene eines Spiegelkarpfens beteiligt )

Die Goldfische gehören scheinbar zum __ Kometenschweif (einige könnten aber auch Schleierschwanzgene in sich tragen da sie auch verlängerte/vergrößerte Bauch/Brustflossen haben)

MfG Frank


----------

